# Green Magic Homes



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I just watched an interesting (to me) article on a pre-fab home setup. They are called Green Magic Homes and I was wondering what every body's opinion was. Link listed below. They look like they have potential for a BOL.

http://www.gizmag.com/green-magic-homes/40575/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When I was in my early teens a friend of mine lived in a concrete home very similar to these. Only it was a one off custom that his Dad built (he owned a cement factory). Only the front entrance, garage door, back entrance, and 2 windows were visible from the "hill" that they lived in. They did have some issues with water penetration, and always seemed to have dehumidifiers running, but the place was always very cool and comfortable inside. I also liked that 90% of people would drive right on by never realizing a house was there, thanks to location and some stealthy landscaping.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> I just watched an interesting (to me) article on a pre-fab home setup. They are called Green Magic Homes and I was wondering what every body's opinion was. Link listed below. They look like they have potential for a BOL.


Of course if your BOL is in the valley, it would have to be called a Brown Magic Home, since you would have to cover it with sand and brown desert plants.......and Brown Magic Home gives a totally different mental picture than a green one!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Of course if your BOL is in the valley, it would have to be called a Brown Magic Home, since you would have to cover it with sand and brown desert plants.......and Brown Magic Home gives a totally different mental picture than a green one!


Green Just for you polar bear people. Us human reptiles will have desert camo.  A lot of cactus and thorny bushes and no drip irrigation. :laugh:


----------

